#  Alternativmedizin >   Ziegenmilch und Krebs >

## Küken

Halli hallo, 
weiß jemand mehr, oder kann es widerlegen. Gibt es Studien die gegen bzw für die Wirkung von Ziegenmilch als Behandlungsmethode bei Krebs sprechen? 
Hab das heute gehört und kanns und wills nciht glauben. Ich bin gespannt *g* 
Lg küken  
PS: Und was haltet ihr vom Sauter Institut Göppingen :Huh?:

----------


## Jerusha

Du meinst das   *Sauter - Institut für Psychologie,       Metaphysik und geistige Heilweisen  * Ich bin gespannt auf den Kommentar von Pianoman  :laughter10:  
Was hast du denn genau gehört und wo (oder gelesen) ?

----------


## Pianoman

> Du meinst das   *Sauter - Institut für Psychologie, Metaphysik und geistige Heilweisen*

 Ich befürchte.

----------


## Küken

Ja büdde  :Smiley:

----------


## Ravenna

:emot22_thinking:  was ist denn so besonderes an ziegenmilch?  
bei welcher art von krebs solles denn angewendet werden?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Angeblich sollen Ziegen nie an Krebs erkranken. (Weiß nicht ob das nur ein Mythos ist)
Eine Verwandte von mir hat in der AHB nach der Krebstherapie regelmäßig Ziegenmilch getrunken. Die Onkologen haben dies auch befürwortet. Uns war es damals aber wichtig, dass sie überhaupt etwas zu sich nahm. Da sie Ziegenmilch schon täglich während ihrer Kindheit getrunken hatte, und daher der Geschmack ihr durchaus angenehm war, lag der Verzehr von Ziegenmilch nahe. Ihr ist sie jedenfalls gut bekommen. Nach der AHB ging es ihr viel besser, dies hat natürlich aber auch an den Anwendungen gelegen.
Wir haben die Ziegenmilch bei einen Bauern bezogen, der die Ziegen extra wegen der Krebserkrankung seiner Frau angeschafft hatte. Dass Ziegenmilch gut gegen Krebs sein soll, habe ich aber auch schon öfter gelesen.

----------


## Ravenna

das ist interessant.... ich werde mal im netz nachwas brauchbarem suchen^^

----------


## Jerusha

Ziegenmilch ist eines der vielen Allheilmittel. Es hilft so ziemlich gegen jede Krankheit außer Schweißfüßen. Sie soll auch der Entstehung von Krebs vorbeugen. Davon haben die Nationen, die Käse aus Ziegenmilch essen (Norweger, Franzosen, ...), wahrscheinlich nur noch nichts gehört. 
Bevor ich hier alle vermuteten Wirkungsweisen aufzähle, ein Link  http://www.vitaswing.com/vs/mittel/ziegenmilch.htm

----------


## Ravenna

> Es hilft so ziemlich gegen jede Krankheit außer Schweißfüßen.

 LOL :laughter10:

----------


## Jerusha

Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da gab es einen Artikel "10 Lebensmittel gegen Krebs". Ziegenmilch war nicht dabei. So weit ich mich erinnere waren es Erdbeeren, Tomaten, Rotwein, Kurkuma, noch ein paar Sachen, und Schokolade  :c_laugh: . 
Schokolade ist mein persönliches Allheilmittel. Allerdings nicht die gegen Krebs empfohlene mit mind. 70% Kakaoanteil, sondern mehr die Helle (wenig Kakaoanteil). Aber auch die hilft. Natürlich - ganz wichtig - kommt es auf die Dosierung an: jeden Tag 2 - 3 Rippen (ist doch schon fast homöopathisch). Danach fühle ich mich gleich viel besser: meine Muskeln entspannen sich, es macht sich ein Glücksgefühl breit, der Stoffwechsel wird angeregt, alle bösen Zellen vernichtet, mein Herz schlägt vor Freude und auch der Ärger und Frust im Büro ist vergessen. Bei dem ganzen Ritual darf natürliche eine gute Tasse schwarzer Tee nicht fehlen. 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Wenn jemand Krebs hat, dann ist das eine schlimme Sache. Aber mit solchen Aussagen wie "diese oder jenes Lebensmittel heilt Krebs" falsche Hoffnungen zu wecken, finde ich noch schlimmer. Sicherlich haben viele  Lebensmittel gesundheitsfördernde/evtl. auch symptomlindernde Eigenschaften (sind sie ja auch Mittel zum Leben und heißen deswegen so), und eine ausgewogene Ernährung kann manchen Krankheiten evtl. vorbeugen, aber Lebensmittel sind eben keine Heilmittel und schon gar keine Allheilmittel.

----------


## Muschel

Es gibt doch auch ein Buch "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren" und das dazu passende Kochbuch. Sicherlich ist eine ausgewogene und gesunde Ernährung einer Fast-Food-Ernährung vorzuziehen, egal ob man nun krank ist oder gesund, aber verallgemeinern, daß z.B. Himbeeren vor Krebs schützen würde ich nun auch nicht.  
Genauso wird es sich mit der Ziegenmilch auch verhalten... 
LG, Andrea

----------


## SabiMa

Ich koennte mir nicht vorstellen, dass Ziegenmilch Krebs heilen kann. In solchen Faellen sollte man der Schulmedizin vertrauen. Im Falle von nKrebs glaube ich nicht dass man der Alternativmedizin vertrauen kann!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Ziegenmilch "das" Heilmittel gegen Krebs ist, aber ich gehe schon davon aus, dass in der Ziegenmilch Stoffe vorhanden sind, die eine positive Wirkung auf das Immunsystem haben können.
Allerdings gehe ich nicht von der Theorie aus, dass eine einzelne entartete Zelle ursächlich am Krebsgeschehen ist, sondern dies vielmehr das Ergebnis eines negativen Prozesses ist, (der viele Zellen betrifft) der dann zu Krebs führt. 
LG  Ulrike

----------


## Küken

ja, abwelche Stoffe?
Und habt ihr das irgendwo Wissenschaftlich belegt? 
lg küken

----------


## Muschel

Was für Stoffe?  :Huh?:   
Was meinst Du genau?

----------


## Küken

ich mein die die Ulrike erwähnt hat.  
lg küken

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Vielleicht hilft dies etwas weiter:  *Ziegenmilch in der Ernährung*
Ziegenmilch unterscheidet hinsichtlich ihres Gehaltes an Fett, Eiweiß und Milchzucker nur unwesentlich von der Kuhmilch. Die Fettkügelchen und Eiweißpartikel der Ziegenmilch sind jedoch kleiner als die der Kuhmilch, was eine leichtere Verdaulichkeit zur Folge hat. Die höhere Bekömmlichkeit des Ziegenmilchfettes resultiert aber auch aus dem höheren Gehalt an kurz- und mittelkettigen Fettsäuren, die im Vergleich zu langkettigen Fettsäuren schneller vom Darm aufgenommen werden. Der Gehalt an wertvollen Fettsäuren, wie z. B. der als krebshemmend geltenden konjugierten Linolsäure (CLA) hängt bei den Wiederkäuern von der Fütterung ab. Ein hoher Grünfutteranteil bzw. häufige Weidegänge führen zu höheren Gehalten an Linolsäure im Milchfett.
Ziegenmilch ist wie die Kuhmilch ein guter Lieferant für Calcium, Zink, Selen, Jod und die Vitamine A und B2. Im Vergleich zur Kuhmilch enthält Ziegenmilch deutlich mehr Vitamin D, aber weniger Folsäure und Vitamin B12.
Hier ging es primär um die Feststellung der Zellzahlen bei Ziegenmilch, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass durch die hier beschriebenen Unterschiede zur Kuhmilch die mögliche Heilwirkung liegt http://www.db-alp.admin.ch/de/publik.../docs/2673.pdf :  
Die Bestimmung der Zellzahl in Ziegenmilch stellt insofern ein Problem dar, als Ziegenmilch
wegen der unterschiedlichen Milchbildung (apokrine Sekretion) cytoplasmatische Partikel enthält.
Diese Partikel weisen etwa die gleiche Grösse wie Leukozyten auf. Sie stammen aus dem
Epithelgewebe (Mikrovilli und raues, endoplasmatisches Reticulum), enthalten Fett, Eiweiss und
Kasein-Micellen, aber keine Kerne. Die Zahl der cytoplasmatischen Partikel bleibt, im Gegensatz
zu den Leukozyten, während der gesamten Laktation mehr oder weniger konstant. Die
fluoreszenzoptische Zellzahlbestimmung (DNS Färbung) und der indirekte Nachweis von Zellen
mit dem Schalmtest (Nachweis von Zellkernmaterial) sind auch für Ziegenmilch möglich, da hier
die cytoplasmatischen Partikel keinen störenden Einfluss haben. 
Studien gibt es nur bezüglich Säuglingsnahrung. Bei folgender Studie wird aber die positive Wirkung auf den Darm und somit auf das Immunsystem festgestellt: http://www.ziegenmilch.com/pdf/KlinischeStudie2004.pdf 
Studien bezüglich Ziegenmilch und Krebs gibt es wohl nicht, und wird es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht geben, da diese nicht im Interesse der Pharmazieindustrie wären. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Küken

Also auch nichts aus der Forschung, okay... 
lg küken

----------


## Ulrike 2000

So ganz ohne Studien ist es denn auch nicht. Es gibt zumindest Studien über konjugierte Linolsäure (CLA) und Krebs.  http://www.vitabasix.com/media/documents/165.pdf 
LG Ulrike

----------


## Jerusha

> http://www.vitabasix.com/media/documents/165.pdf

 Wo ist da die Studie?  
Ich bekomme unter diesem Link nur eine reine Produktinformation (Werbung) für ein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Na ja, zumindest der Hinweis, dass es Studien dazu gibt. 
Die EU prüft im Rahmen eines Forschungsprojekts ob und wie Butter mit CLA angereichert werden kann.
Da wird zumindest so getan, als wäre die positive Wirkung belegt. http://www.db-alp.admin.ch/de/publik...1e8501f6e0ee8b

----------


## Jerusha

Danke für den Link. Ich zitiere mal einen Satz aus dem Bericht: 
"Jüngste Studien zeigen, daß konjungierte Linolsäuren, welche natürlicherweise in Milch- und Milchprodukten vorkommen, *möglicherweise* anti-mutagene, Krebs hemmende, antidiabetische und Arteriosklerose hemmende Wirkungen auf die Humangesundheit ausüben. ..." 
möglicherweise = vielleicht = kann sein - kann nicht sein = nix wissen

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Habe zuvor Berichte gelesen, die sich auf Krebshäufigkeit im Zusammenhang mit Verwendung von Milchprodukten bezogen.
Da schnitten die Milchprodukte eher nicht so toll ab. 
Dann hat man differenziert zwischen Magermilch und Vollmilch. Siehe da, Vollmilch erwies sich statistisch günstig im Sinne einer Krebsverminderung im Gegensatz zur fettarmen Milch.
Die unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse hat man dann mit dem Vorhandensein von CLA begründet. Ob dies jetzt aber ein "Beweis" ist, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht.

----------


## Küken

Aber alles nur heiße Luft... 
lg küken

----------

